# Got my LA Done!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I got Linear Apprasial done today on both of my Alpines! Elizabeth Henning of AZ came up (she and Ms Acton are judging on Tues). 
Can't say I was real impressed with my scores  but I learned a lot about conformation! 
Heavenly Peace Angel (American Doe, 2 yr old 2nd fresh) scored an 82 +VV+ 
Heavenly Peace Hewa Hewa Ali'i (American Buck 3 year old) scored an 80 A+VV

I went to a friends for the apprasial and one of her does went 91!!! a few more went 90's...sweet!! :clap: 

I'll update when the show is over...oh SO busy! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Whooohooo!!! :stars: Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

GREAT!!!! I'll be looking into LA next year...MUCH better option for me compared to showing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :leap: :leap: :hi5: :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's awesome!!  Congrats! :leap: :leap: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats is great!! I want to have it done in the future. Congrats!


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

OK....now what does that mean? You know, being a Boer person, when I heard someone was getting ready for LA, I thought they were going to Lower Alabama!!! LOL


----------

